# How many of you would ride around in this?



## paxil rose (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh hell no!
Suggestion: Add a poll =]


----------



## Brazen (Apr 7, 2010)

It's still the most pimped out ride any furry has ever ridden.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

I would if it was a Morris Marina pick-up.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's still the most pimped out ride any furry has ever ridden.



I'm scared that could be taken as a challenge.


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I'd rather live


----------



## JDFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha!  NOOOOO!!!!  I'll take the jetsonic lightbar though.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

No, but without proper context I doubt anyone else on the road knew what the fuck they were talking about.

They probably just thought "hey, a truck full of fags!"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

This truck needs to be exploded by GTA fans.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd die first.

Okay, so 

I'd kick a puppy off a cliff first.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with them?

That looks so INCREDIBLY absurd.  I'd be embarrassed to be seen in its proximity.

Seriously, what's the point?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 7, 2010)

never will i get in this car o.o


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

Where did I put my flamethrower?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

I.... don't think I've been filled with so much rage from looking at one object before.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2010)

That thing is gayer and furrier than Scotty
kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 7, 2010)

I would rather ride the short bus then that abomination. :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> That thing is gayer and furrier than Scotty
> kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it kill it



Done.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2010)

DON'T YOU HAVE FURRY PRIDE PEOPLE, COME ON

You are all h8ers


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Bet anyone $5 that the thing on top of the.... uhm.. roof lights or whatever, is going to fly off on their way to AC or MC ... whatever lol


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Done.



Awesome.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Bet anyone $5 that the thing on top of the.... uhm.. roof lights or whatever, is going to fly off on their way to AC or MC ... whatever lol



I'll bet $20 that it's been used for inappropriate things :T


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 7, 2010)

*facedesks, and bleeeeds*


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 7, 2010)

i want one


so i can burn it


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats just sad.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'll bet $20 that it's been used for inappropriate things :T



Ill bet you $50 theyve put CLOTHES on it...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

*barfs*

what about this?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I've found something even gayer and furrier.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! it's made it to ED!

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! it's made it to ED!
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page



Quick! Someone torch it before it becomes a meme!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Paxil is big on ED 

so uhhhhhhhhhhh not surprised.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder where are they driving to

A_fag_anistan?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 7, 2010)

-dies inside-


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Is that a man or a woman in the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

ITS A TRAP!


As for those other pictures... THIS FACE:


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG, KILL IT ALL WITH FIRE!!! STAT!

Please for the sake of HUMANITY!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Furries can't even afford a paint job for a pickup
*facepalm*
When I get my own car, I'm painting it like this


----------



## quayza (Apr 7, 2010)

Sane furries drive better cars. 
Bet you never saw a mustang with furry stuff on it but not to a point were you go "My fucking eyes!"


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2010)

The Christmas fursuit pic is kinda sad.  I mean, nobody looks happy.  The damn fursuit has this "o hai :3" happy face which totally looks out of place.

Come on, Mom and Dad, it's not like he's having sex in the thing.  And remember when you said you wish you had just gotten a dog instead of having a son? Well, now you've got both!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 7, 2010)

*puts hand over mouth* Oh shi- HAHA! I love the upside down triangle.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd ride in this, because it's awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL8vHow9_YY


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! it's made it to ED!
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page


Dude didn't even duck and tape!


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When I get my own car, I'm painting it like this



Back when I had my black Jeep JY, we painted it with white water based tempra paint, just to see what it would look like.  Cow was easier, but Zebra looked better.  I was really trying to pull off  a "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" Landrover theme. Sadly, I don't have any photos left. 

15 minutes with the pressure wash at the coin op and it was back to basic black. 

Maybe if I buy a black '92 Miata...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Back when I had my black Jeep JY, we painted it with white water based tempra paint, just to see what it would look like.  Cow was easier, but Zebra looked better.  I was really trying to pull off  a "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" Landrover theme. Sadly, I don't have any photos left.
> 
> 15 minutes with the pressure wash at the coin op and it was back to basic black.
> 
> Maybe if I buy a black '92 Miata...


I plan on getting a white car and doing the black stripes to save money.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 1974 white superbeetle

I plan on painting it jet black

lol anyway, I had a bumpersticker with my fursona on it saying "furry"


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 7, 2010)

Why isit the people who try and represent furr pride have non them selves I think I would crawl under a rock and hide.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Why isit the people who try and represent furr pride have non them selves I think I would crawl under a rock and hide.



You'll be hiding from more than trolls, because I think rabbits are delicious *drools*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You'll be hiding from more than trolls, because I think rabbits are delicious *drools*



same. mmmmmmmm


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Why isit the people who try and represent furr pride have non them selves I think I would crawl under a rock and hide.


Yeah the ones with furry pride are the ones that go infront of cameras and make idiots of themselves.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah the ones with furry pride are the ones that go infront of cameras and make idiots of themselves.



too bad I'm not in ohio.
if I was I'd dress up in my fursuit and clobber the bastard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> too bad I'm not in ohio.
> if I was I'd dress up in my fursuit and clobber the bastard.


Me too


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> *puts hand over mouth* Oh shi- HAHA! I love the upside down triangle.



I caught that too, why would they even think of putting that on the car?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! it's made it to ED!
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page


I know trannies who would be disgusted by this, eugh...



CannonFodder said:


> Furries can't even afford a paint job for a pickup
> *facepalm*
> When I get my own car, I'm painting it like this
> [BIGASS SABRINA ONLINE COMIC]


That comic was so good until 10 years ago... *Tear*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know trannies who would be disgusted by this, eugh...


No that's not a tranny, that's a man man.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


>








A challenger appears!

(I would ride in the cat van :3)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That looks so INCREDIBLY absurd.  I'd be embarrassed to be seen in its proximity.


^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> A challenger appears!
> 
> (I would ride in the cat van :3)



OMG. CATBUS.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You'll be hiding from more than trolls, because I think rabbits are delicious *drools*


 
Whole? Cause, that's the only GOOD way to eat a rabbit


----------



## insanitosis (Apr 7, 2010)

Need more tamed, burning raccoon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Whole? Cause, that's the only GOOD way to eat a rabbit



no. you bite out their gonads first.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. you bite out their gonads first.


 

Oh murr :3c


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd do it for a Klondike bar.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'd do it for a Klondike bar.



now the question is... what would /you/ do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my God! NO!!! :lol:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Oh my God! NO!!! :lol:



maybe trolls?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't believe no one has posted this yet.






Note the Playboy logo in the back window.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This truck needs to be exploded by GTA fans.


 No. It needs to be exploded by "normal" furs.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 7, 2010)

To the OP: Hell NO! It's horrible!

The Catbus on the other hand...


----------



## Brazen (Apr 7, 2010)

Now to be fair, some of these cars are pretty awesome in a twisted way, because they're so well crafted. Part of the reason the OP car was so atrocious was because it's entire design screamed "half-assed faux pas"


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Now to be fair, some of these cars are pretty awesome in a twisted way, because they're so well crafted. Part of the reason the OP car was so atrocious was because it's entire design screamed "half-assed faux pas"



Indeed.  They probably spent all of 15 minutes and $15 bucks on that abomination.  If that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2010)

-gonkface-

I want to kill myself.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 7, 2010)

wow those colors are gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> wow those colors are gay.



Go bawww about it


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Go bawww about it



Hi Scotty! And I can see you still love being like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Now to be fair, some of these cars are pretty awesome in a twisted way, because they're so well crafted. Part of the reason the OP car was so atrocious was because it's entire design screamed "half-assed faux pas"


If I pimped out my car for it, I would've shown up with this




I'd go from 0 to laid in 3.2 seconds :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 7, 2010)

I suddenly wished I had invested in bubble wrap before seeing the first post, so that I would not be currently suffering cranial trauma caused by my instinctive reaction of slamming my head into a wall to try and get that image out of my head.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 7, 2010)

Someone needs to do this to the thing.  Extra points because the APC's named after an animal.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Someone needs to do this to the thing. Extra points because the APC's named after an animal.


 
*volunteers*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 7, 2010)

Ugh... That thing is too gaudy. I wouldn't come near it.


. . .


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I would rather blow my head off with a sawed off shotgun


----------



## Tommy (Apr 7, 2010)

...do I even HAVE to answer that question?

No, no I won't.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 7, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's still the most pimped out ride any furry has ever ridden.



How about one of these?


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Back when I had my black Jeep JY, we painted it with white water based tempra paint, just to see what it would look like.  Cow was easier, but Zebra looked better.  I was really trying to pull off  a "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" Landrover theme. Sadly, I don't have any photos left.
> 
> 15 minutes with the pressure wash at the coin op and it was back to basic black.
> 
> Maybe if I buy a black '92 Miata...



A friend of mine is planning to buy one of those really boxy Scions, paint it blue, put a pulsing light on top of it... and drive around in his personal Tardis.


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2010)

what's with all the haters in this thread guys I would totally ride in that

But seriously, the least surprising thing about this is that they're from Ohio.

Fuck Ohio.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

I bet they stole that truck from Mexicans.

"THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR STEALING MY LAWN MOWER. LOOK, I DESECRATE YOUR TRUCK!"



Do the world a favor and place an IED along its road. Poor truck has been violated.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 7, 2010)

I would so long as the area had already been cleared of projectiles.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like a trap to me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

If I ever did I would make mine way better than that.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, not ever, probably only has a 4 popper under the hood, I need something like this if I were to drive an S10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9F7Hz2voxw


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 7, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I caught that too, why would they even think of putting that on the car?



Because gay furries have a nasty habit of mixing sexuality and furrydom. Most "furry pride" is really gay pride.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 7, 2010)

that looks like the perfect thing to use for target practice


----------



## RailRide (Apr 7, 2010)

This seems to be the best image macro for this thread.

---PCJ


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd ride around in that fag mobile. I love freaking and/or confusing the shit out of people.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'd ride around in that fag mobile. I love freaking and/or confusing the shit out of people.



Yay, Fag Mobile!


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


>



I wouldn't ride even if it was a Morris Marina, because there would be a high risk of death caused by falling pianos.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I wouldn't ride even if it was a Morris Marina, because there would be a high risk of death caused by falling pianos.



Only in the sick mind of Doncaster's most unloved son.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 8, 2010)

No. The driver seat is at the wrong side.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No. The driver seat is at the wrong side.



That's because you live in Hong Kong (where you drive on the correct side of the road) and the owner of this four wheeled abomination resides in Ohio.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 8, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I wouldn't ride even if it was a Morris Marina, because there would be a high risk of death caused by falling pianos.




That was the funniest thing I've hears in the past 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigged


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 8, 2010)

Either way, I'll be too shy to ride one. 

What is pride?

Look, the "six" color. I don't wanna tag myself in this early age. 

After a round about with this car, mostly the car will be thrown eggs and condoms and swearing languages and bombs, when it go back to the lot there should be nothing left. Including the passengers coz they all drop off at some local bar or motel and y---.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because you live in Hong Kong (where you drive on the correct side of the road) and the owner of this four wheeled abomination resides in Ohio.



Hong Kong was a colony of England. Britain comes drivinh earlier than US. Driving on the left side should be the earliest one. 

But wait, how can a horse have the difference?


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Um.........cake anyone?  ^-^   *slowly walks away from car*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This truck needs to be exploded by GTA fans.



Can be arranged.


If I ever saw something like that in my town I'd empty the gas from my scooter, fill up a glass bottle, stuff a rag in the end of said bottle, light it, then toss it through the drivers side open window for being completely retarded.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can be arranged.
> 
> 
> If I ever saw something like that in my town I'd empty the gas from my scooter, fill up a glass bottle, stuff a rag in the end of said bottle, light it, then toss it through the drivers side open window for being completely retarded.



And then you would be arrested for terrorist offences.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And then you would be arrested for terrorist offences.




Damn it! stupid laws. Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 8, 2010)

I just found the perfect way to "dispose" of said S10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54ZMQM0TN14
or this way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpRsjs7pTUM


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 8, 2010)

Who did this? I recommend going to their website and give them a stern talking to. Yay for passive parenting tactics.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I just found the perfect way to "dispose" of said S10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54ZMQM0TN14
> or this way
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpRsjs7pTUM


Dammit I can't find my tactical nuke strike vid >:/


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

How did you get a picture of my car?






Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How did you get a picture of my car?



I was following you with my Betamax camcorder in a rusty Ford Fiesta.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 8, 2010)

Ugh, not I!


----------



## Glitch (Apr 8, 2010)

No, no , no!

NOT TRICKSTER!


----------



## Brazen (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And then you would be arrested for terrorist offences.


 
No, just arson.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Brazen said:


> No, just arson.



Arson around?


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Just knowing that exists embarrasses me.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> Just knowing that exists embarrasses me.



It won't exist for much longer if I come across it.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OMG. CATBUS.



HOLY SHIT.
Thats the most awesomeest movie ever.
I love that movie, I really do.

AWESOME!

*runs around in her living room wearing her ears freaking out*
(but only for about 30 seconds).


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 8, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> How about one of these?



Thats an ASPCA vehicle.
They save animals.
They get to do whatever he hell they want to.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How did you get a picture of my car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT CAR.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd sooner kill myself.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'd sooner kill myself.



I think you'd prefer this.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Winkuru (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh lord. Picture above sure is something.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 9, 2010)

I wondered when someone would post that. XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think you'd prefer this.



http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2007/03/Reliant_Robin_43_Scale.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

aww hell naw


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2007/03/Reliant_Robin_43_Scale.jpg



Reliant Regal's are alright, but I'm more of a Morris Marina man.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah that's the shit! Lol ok no I'm not sry to say that is fucking stupid

ok I'm gay FYI and the fandom isn't about being gay so.... Burn it!

This is why EVERY ONE calls furries furfags ok you get the MSG?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 10, 2010)

Even in death I would not be caught on such an abomination.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

paxil rose said:


>


*::SOMBER HEADSHAKES::*


----------



## Brazen (Apr 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Reliant Regal's are alright, but I'm more of a Morris Marina man.


 

I'm sure Mr Bean weened everyone off Reliant Regals at least a little bit.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

EWW gtfo faggots, that's the worst ride ever.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> EWW gtfo faggots, that's the worst ride ever.



I thought that, until I saw this.


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

*facepalm


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Done.



Yayyy! Top Gear!

On topic though, I'm thinking of getting decals made of my furry persona on my car, but PG, and the way I've got them in my head less "oh luk im a fry fgt" and more like "Holy shit flames and lasers and some weird creature that looks like it's going to fucking devour my face (or shoot it, related to what I've got in mind)".

But yes, it will still be a bunch of faggotry. But look at it on the bright side, at least I'm not getting a tattoo of a furry baby pissing it's diaper.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

I lawled irl. They could have had a better color scheme and NOT put children's toys everywhere. It just looks like something Pedo Bear would use


----------



## Phoenixfaerie (Apr 10, 2010)

yea na i wouldnt drive that lol nor ride in it i have a life that i wanna live


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

i would drive it, but only if i was payed... >.>


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I thought that, until I saw this.



Sure, it looks pretty stupid, but that guy's gettin laid later.


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sure, it looks pretty stupid, but that guy's gettin laid later.



Which one?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sure, it looks pretty stupid, but that guy's gettin laid later.



rofl, nice outlook on that one.
seriously though, who would take the time to make a car THAT tiny?


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

If I even touched that thing, I would surely die of shame.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> rofl, nice outlook on that one.
> seriously though, who would take the time to make a car THAT tiny?



Europeans :V

That three-pronged emblem makes me wonder if that little red thing was made by Maserati.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It's still the most pimped out ride any furry has ever ridden.


 
Oh, I disagree entirely. THIS is the real furry pimped out ride: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQkp7Ehl1Ec


----------



## Brazen (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I thought that, until I saw this.


 
Holy shit, is that...?

Oh man, my head just exploded into song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jpzHCUBdzI

It is, it's the car from Brazil that Sam rides. I'd so drive that.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuck that who'd ride around in this?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Fuck that who'd ride around in this?




Too much fast food XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Fuck that who'd ride around in this?


OH LAWD AND BABY JESUS!


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

The grill is sealed up...
how would the engine get air? O=


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

No thanks, I'll use this to get around


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> rofl, nice outlook on that one.
> seriously though, who would take the time to make a car THAT tiny?



Sadly, that car is British, it's called a Peel Trident and was manufactured in the early 1960's by the Peel Engineering works on the Isle of Man.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Holy shit, is that...?
> 
> Oh man, my head just exploded into song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jpzHCUBdzI
> ...



Close, but no cigar, Sam Lowry's car is a Messerschmitt KR 200, a very similar German bubble car.


----------



## Nufag (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh mah jesus.....


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Nufag said:


> Oh mah jesus.....



nice name.
what happens when you're not new anymore?


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> nice name.
> what happens when you're not new anymore?


Then he request the name to be changed! I too will request that when i figure out a good name, becouse how funny is "Chmat"?

Anyway, while furries are a part of who I am i would never sit in one of those cars. I even wonder why anyone would build/paint such a thing! You don't HAVE to make us furries look bad, do you?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Close, but no cigar, Sam Lowry's car is a Messerschmitt KR 200, a very similar German bubble car.


 
OMG. Someone else watched that movie? I thought I was the only one on the planet.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

AUGH WHY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's fugly, I wouldn't ride in any vehicle that you could pin the name "furry" to.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Nufag said:


> Oh mah jesus.....



You are either totally ignorant of what FAF will do to you, or you're a troll


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> OMG. Someone else watched that movie? I thought I was the only one on the planet.



Brazil is one of my favourite films.

Brazil, where heart's were entertaining june,
We stood beneath an amber moon...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You are either totally ignorant of what FAF will do to you, or you're a troll



Nah, he's just a nufag....


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, he's just a nufag....




I can't wait to corrupt him *wrings hands menacingly*


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Brazil is one of my favourite films.
> 
> Brazil, where heart's were entertaining june,
> We stood beneath an amber moon...


 
I'll revise my statement. I thought I was the only one in the States who saw that movie.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

Nuuuu~ people will see me.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

What's with the sudden influx of necro'd threads?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> What's with the sudden influx of necro'd threads?



The sudden increase of newfurs. Swear they come in waves, like 5 or 10 at a time.


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 18, 2010)

That is one bitchin' ride. Seriously, its so bad, it loops back into infinity and becomes awesome. This reminds me of that rubbish 15,000 dollar zelda themed excuse for a car i saw on hard news.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

nah, I'd much much rather ride around on this beauty.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The sudden increase of newfurs. Swear they come in waves, like 5 or 10 at a time.



lol, it can be annoying, but it's always nice to meet new people :3



Felicia Mertallis said:


> nah, I'd much much rather ride around on this beauty.



if they had it in black i would totally drive that. ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

I would totally ride in the furry truck..... but then again i would just be happy to have a car period.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I would totally ride in the furry truck..... but then again i would just be happy to have a car period.



lol, a furry truck eh? i call dibs on riding in the back.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, a furry truck eh? i call dibs on riding in the back.


 *is not going to make a thats what she said joke*
cool.  sure you can ride in back!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *is not going to make a thats what she said joke*
> cool.  sure you can ride in back!



hooray!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 18, 2010)

paxil rose said:


>



me, because i don't have a fucking car and i can take all that shit off


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd throw rocks at it if I saw it drive by. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> nah, I'd much much rather ride around on this beauty.


Cute.
I rather this


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> me, because i don't have a fucking car and i can take all that shit off



lol, that's a good way to look at it. i would still say it has some problems seeing as three people are pushing it.



CrispSkittlez said:


> I'd throw rocks at it if I saw it drive by. :V



i would just shout out "FURSICUTION" when they came by.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Cute.
> I rather this


nice, my dad would kill for something like this.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd rather ride around in a fuckin' Zaporozhets


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

@OP's car photo:
*GET ME 20 POUNDS OF C4!!!!*


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> @OP's car photo:
> *GET ME 20 POUNDS OF C4!!!!*



How about a nuke?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> How about a nuke?



greetings comrade. i heard you were looking for a nuke?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> greetings comrade. i heard you were looking for a nuke?



HERE COMRADE! Take this.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

Mind if I drive the delivery plane?


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

**facepalms**


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

No. I'd rather ride my mother.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I would rather ride this


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 20, 2010)

LOLcats stopped being funny years ago.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> LOLcats stopped being funny years ago.


 I know. But I really do want a invisible bike.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

basement cat will get you for saying he isn't funny! I'd watch out.


----------



## Zorro101 (Apr 23, 2010)

o dam... needs upgrade


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Where the fuck is the terrorists when you need them D:<
BLOW THAT SHIT UP!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> LOLcats stopped being funny years ago.








this cat is funny.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this cat is funny.


 
it took me like a minute to notice XD


Id never ride in original pic...


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> No. I'd rather ride my mother.



This post wins.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay
1.Whoever made this turd of a truck needs a kick in the balls.
2.Whoever rides in that truck are publically anouncing that they have never been laid


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

There are many things I would ride and this truck is not one of them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Okay
> 1.Whoever made this turd of a truck needs a kick in the balls.
> 2.Whoever rides in that truck are publically anouncing that they have never been laid



That pickup lives in Ohio, are you sure you didn't stick all that junk on it?


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That pickup lives in Ohio, are you sure you didn't stick all that junk on it?


 
The only thing i would stick on that truck is a bomb


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll ride in it. Only because I have Huge Womanly Balls.

Everyone else here is pussys.


----------

